# Unsuccessful Openning Pipelines on ATI X850 Pro



## jim85213 (Dec 3, 2005)

I was unsuccessful openning the pipelines on my ATI X850 Pro (AGP). After flashing the BIOs correctly, I openned ATITool and the pipelines were still at 12 and the card was not functioning well. I have a 4x AGP slot on my motherboard. Could that be the reason for the unsuccessful flash??


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2005)

no your problem is that most pro's can't be unlocked


----------



## jim85213 (Dec 4, 2005)

So it just won't work period? Why can some be flashed but not others?


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 4, 2005)

jim85213 said:
			
		

> So it just won't work period? Why can some be flashed but not others?



The piplines are either damaged or the manufacturer physically disabled them during production.


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it your card manufacter Connect3d??
Because I have one and also cant unlookit, yet!!


----------



## jim85213 (Dec 6, 2005)

No, ATI. When did they start disabling them??


----------



## luis_pedro_Sato (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes jim, your chip is ATI, but is also your card manufacter??
It sucks if they are now bilding x850pro cards whit only 12 pipes, insted of using the same pcb use in the manufatoring of the xt and xt pe


----------



## jim85213 (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes, that's what I'm trying to tell you. My chip and card manufacturer are ATI.


----------

